# Veteran's Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to all of those who have served, past and present. 



.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A Big Thank You To All That Have Served.8)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes a big thank you to all who are and who have served.

Leaving shortly to pick up my Father, a 90 year old WWII vet and take him to the activities.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you all!!! I know there are a few on this site and I hope you know I am very thankful for your service to this country and it citizens!! :usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

